# Anarchy MT build



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

OK, I'm probably jumping the gun a little, but I just squeezed in an order under the wire before the price increase. I've been looking for an excuse to buy a couple of these drivers because they are so inexpensive!! FWIW, the Anarchy is similar to the CSS SDX which sells for almost twice the current $55 price.

So, a fellow by the name of Danny at GR research has agreed to design a crossover and will hopefully provide it kit form.

The speaker is designed for a Dayton .5 cu. ft. cabinet, but I'm building my own. That way I can spend the money I save on wood on tools to build the cabinet. :bigsmile: I started a design/build thread for the cabinet here.

Now, what to do with those Anarchys while I wait for the crossover to be finalized? Maybe I should have ordered a 4th (I picked up a 3rd to play with in a small woofer) to build a tapped horn with. :devil:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

fredk said:


> OK, I'm probably jumping the gun a little, but I just squeezed in an order under the wire before the price increase. I've been looking for an excuse to buy a couple of these drivers because they are so inexpensive!! FWIW, the Anarchy is similar to the CSS SDX which sells for almost twice the current $55 price.
> 
> So, a fellow by the name of Danny at GR research has agreed to design a crossover and will hopefully provide it kit form.
> 
> ...


Just build them in the box you can add the tweeters later on because they don't depend on the enclosure volume. What tools are you planning to buy?


----------



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

I would do that, but I'm the cautious type. I don't want to commit to the cabinet until the crossover design is posted. Things change.

I wil need band clamps at a minimum. I have all the router bits I need. I may buy or build the circle jig.

I would love to add a 12" thickness planer, but the landlord might have something to say about that.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

fredk said:


> I would do that, but I'm the cautious type. I don't want to commit to the cabinet until the crossover design is posted. Things change.
> 
> I wil need band clamps at a minimum. I have all the router bits I need. I may buy or build the circle jig.
> 
> I would love to add a 12" thickness planer, but the landlord might have something to say about that.


I use a jasper jig. It's very nice especially for flush mounting tweeters. 

.5 cu feet tuned to 40 hz would be a great box. You could use it as a couple of subs for a music setup. :R Use a 4" port


----------



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

Do you have the large or the smaller or larger jig? I don't know if either of these will fit my router though.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

fredk said:


> Do you have the large or the smaller or larger jig? I don't know if either of these will fit my router though.


What's your router?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

fredk said:


> Do you have the large or the smaller or larger jig? I don't know if either of these will fit my router though.


Get the 200J. It's the most versatile. You will want a drill guide you need a 90 degree hole.


----------



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

My router is a cheapy Black & Decker RP200. 

I'm actually on the lookout for a second hand 8" drill press. I have a press for a drill made in the early '50s that died a couple of years ago, but I will never find another drill that will fit it. Thats a shame, because it had HUGE travel - almost 14". I do enough other DIY stuff that its a very useful tool.


----------

